# Flat.io



## ssnowe (Jan 25, 2022)

Anybody have any experience with flat.io, the online composing tool?

Thoughts, comments, observations?


----------



## dtoub (Jan 26, 2022)

I don't and also don't know why it would be of use to most of us, being honest. I already http://dbtmusic.wordpress.com/ (share my scores freely online) and the intent is to get it out there for anyone who might be interested in performing. I'm always surprised by who suddenly performs something of mine and how they found it, and it's a nice feeling when that happens. If flat.io can connect composers with interested performers, that might be of considerable use. But I don't yet have a sense that that is what happens. It's like it 's there for people who are student composers to get valuable feedback on ideas and works in progress. That's certainly something that can be quite helpful, even for established composers, but I'm not sensing more utility than that, but would certainly be interested if there is more value to it than that.


----------

